# Renting DVC points



## RX8 (Feb 25, 2021)

I am relatively new to DVC.  I have 116 points that expire May 31st that I would like to rent.  For those more experienced do you have any suggestions for me on how I can best go about doing that?

Thank you!


----------



## littlestar (Feb 25, 2021)

I have rented (actually did transfers into my DVC account) from other DVC members multiple times over the years.  I found my point transfers on the Disboards dvc rent/trade board.  Read up on their rules if you go that route.  Good luck.


----------



## Janann (Feb 25, 2021)

Rent DVC Points & Save on Disney Vacation Club Resorts | David's Vacation Club Rentals
					

Rent Disney points from DVC Rentals and stay at a deluxe Disney Vacation Club villa as a guest of a Disney Vacation Club owner.




					dvcrequest.com


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Feb 25, 2021)

David's always gets mentioned, probably for good reason. But when I rented my points, I used The DVC Rental Store, with great results. And it was very easy to do. If you decide to go with a broker, check them both out. It would be interesting to see how they compare.









						DVC Rentals: Rent, Book & Save!
					

Book a Deluxe Disney Villa up to 60% off! We've saved guests over $100 million and paid our members over $80 million.




					dvcrentalstore.com


----------



## tomvc (Feb 26, 2021)

I signed an intermediary agreement with David's at the beginning of December and didn't get anything from them.  I listed on Disboards at end of January and rented most of my points in two weeks.


----------



## JulieAB (Feb 26, 2021)

I recommend booking a couple weekends in studios if you can find it, especially memorial day weekend.  I rented a weekend out super fast on redweek and rented points on TUG too.  I've done disboards, but it didn't seem as easy.


----------



## presley (Feb 26, 2021)

If you can book any high demand weekends right now, I'd do that first and then try to rent those. Otherwise, you can rent/transfer your points but you'll have a lot of lookyloos wanting you to check on reservations for them, which will be difficult based on the short expiration. Advertise for free on Disboards and Mouseowners and Tug marketplace. Make sure you read the rules carefully before you post. Mouseowners takes a bit to post and they won't post your ad if anything isn't exactly right. So, I'd get on that right away.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 26, 2021)

The DISboards DVC Rent/Trade board is pretty active, but if you’re not a regular participant there and don’t have enough posts or otherwise meet certain criteria, you have to pay a fee to post there.  OTOH, you get to charge the same as the brokers do but you keep all the money instead of giving them some.  So I agree with checking out the brokers, looking at booking specific dates and trying to rent a confirmed reservation, etc.

FYI there are a lot of confirmed bookings posted on the brokers’ sites by renters who decided not to travel and are trying to recoup part of their cost by offering their confirmed booking at a discount (the price gets lower as the date of checkin approaches). So you might have a lot of competition for a confirmed reservation but might find an owner who wants a transfer so that they can have control of the points themselves.


----------



## RX8 (Feb 26, 2021)

Some good news (for me) is that I have another option that means I do not need to rent the points.  I truly appreciate everyone's advice and will be able to use the info next time.  Thanks!


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Feb 26, 2021)

Great to hear, @RX8.

For future reference: based on subsequent comments above, if I were to do it again, I would definitely use The DVC Rental Store. With them, it was easy. Instead of you looking for a tenant, they find the tenant first and let you pick which renter you want.

In my case, I had 200 points at BCV to rent out. On their website (after creating an account with them), I went to the 'rentals wanted' listings for BCV - there were a ton of requests - and chose a listing for 200 points that someone wanted to rent. The DVC Rental Store contacted me the next day, and after obtaining confirmation/guest info from the renter and double-checking BCV availability, asked me to contact DVC Member Services and make the reservation. The company handled pretty much everything after that. As I recall, I was paid 75% upfront with a signed rental agreement and 25% when the renter checked in.

I'm not connected to them in any way, but I was just very impressed with their model.


----------



## Arthur Courtright (Mar 10, 2021)

RX8 said:


> I am relatively new to DVC.  I have _[edited]_ that I would like to rent.  For those more experienced do you have any suggestions for me on how I can best go about doing that?
> 
> Thank you!


_[*Moderator Note*: I'm sorry but rental/sale ads are not permitted in the TUG public forums; this thread has been edited to remove any details that can be construed to read as an ad. Your question can be asked in a private message, though - hover over the poster's TUG name and click on, "Start conversation."]_


----------

